# Baby is a loud sleeper - any solutions?



## sunwise (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi all,
So here is my issue - my 9-week old is generally a pretty good nighttime sleeper right now (which I am enjoying since I know it can change anytime)! He usually does one 6 hour block from 8:00pm-2:00am, then I get up and change his diaper and feed him, then he sleeps again from about 3:00-5:00/5:30am. His first block seems to be very deep sleep - he rarely moves or makes any noise, then just starts some quiet whimpering before he wakes up. However, the second shorter block is horrible (for me and DH, anyway). He *might* start with deep sleep, but the rest of the time he is whimpering, grunting, and occasionally even crying in his sleep. These sounds usually last for a few seconds and then he sleeps quietly for a few minutes before making more noise. As he progresses towards waking, the sounds get louder and closer together (hardly any breaks in between). But when I look at him, he always seems to be asleep (at least his eyes are closed). Obviously it is very hard for me to get back to sleep during these early morning hours because he is so loud. (He sleeps in a cosleeper sidecarred on my side of the bed.) I am always wondering whether he is asleep or awake, whether he is hungry, etc. I hate to wait until he is actively crying before assuming he is awake!

Have any of you had babies like this? Did you find any solutions to get them into a deeper sleep? I was wondering if I should try white noise or a pacifier or something. Or is this something I just have to learn to ignore?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lit Chick (Aug 15, 2007)

My baby is the same way. So, we don't cosleep. We did with DS1, who was a squirmer but not loud. With DS2, my DH puts him to sleep for part one of the night, and sleeps next to him in the guest room. He grunts too much even if the first block for me to sleep well, so I stay in my room with a fan for white noise. After he wakes to nurse, it's my turn. I usually end up dozing on the couch - if he cries I hear him, but the grunts and snuffles are less noticable. And we do use a paci, and when needed he sleeps in the swing (Graco Loving Hug - it has a deep recline and is awesome)


----------



## MamitaM (Sep 10, 2010)

My 6 week old has just started to make noises in his sleep too. It was confusing at first b/c I also didn't know if he was awake and needed milk or what. We co-sleep so I just try and stick my boob in his mouth to quiet him and see if that is what he wants. If he says no then I tell him to hush







but of course it doesn't work so I must ignore it and try and sleep.


----------



## Lit Chick (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adams* 
I dont think it will make any difference because some people when they are not in deep sleep they will make noise of snoring. I dont think you will find any medicine for it and moreover i dont think it is right to give medicine to 9 weeks old child.

The OP did not appear to be asking if she can medicate her child - I believe she was asking for ways to cope with a loud baby.

White noise will cover the sounds a bit and help lull everyone. I can't sleep well without a fan going because of all the dogs on our block, and it helps with a noisy baby too. A paci might help all the sleep-nursing sounds - less lip smacking. Sleeping in a different room works. And of course, it is something you might adapt to.


----------



## sunwise (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes, I hope it didn't appear that I was asking for ways to drug my baby. Definitely not! Just some ideas for ways to get him to sleep more soundly or for me and DH to adapt. I really appreciate the responses so far!


----------



## lucy_v (Jan 21, 2009)

Your post reminded me of how my DD would make all sorts of noises when she was a newborn. She wasn't disruptive to us, though, it was just adorable! I would lose sleep because I couldn't stand to not watch her and love all the little sounds.







But, the noise-making did stop sometime in her third month, and I had heard (read?) that others stop being so noisy around the same time.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I find a white noise machine helpful. It bothered for a few years and now I am used to it.


----------



## dianakaye (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine (now 2) made a lot of noise in his sleep unless he was touching me. I originally had him side car-ed, but we moved him in bed so that we'd both sleep better. I wish I had tried swaddling because I think it would've been good for us to start him in his own bed and then bring him into bed later in the night so he'd be used to both, but as it is now he won't sleep anywhere except with us. I would try swaddling, pacifier, and white noise/fan. If that doesn't work then you could always bring him into bed.


----------

